# Nub a Nub Nub, cubicdissection's Ashtray and Jenady's and Jenady's Nubber...



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

in action. :whoo::banana::dance::woohoo:

Thanks again for the ashtray Eric and the Nubber Jim, they compliment each other quite nicely too. :thumb: Awesome craftsmanship!!!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah shit, I just noticed I screwed up the thread title. Looks like Foghorn Leghorn wrote it.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

That's a great combo of accessories you got there! We have some generous and talented brothers on puff.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice setup. The wood looks great there. 

For all of my metalworking abilities, I would love to be able to craft wood with the talent these guys have. Those pieces are beautiful.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats an awsome ashtray !!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> Very nice setup. The wood looks great there.


I agree. Since all I can do is round wood I ordered one of the ash trays. Maybe someday I can upgrade my tools and do more.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

That makes a good looking combination for sure! Nice pics too!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thats awesome. love the pics.


----------

